# RANDOM P1CS 2020



## Saugeye Tom

Roll x2


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Super cheap,yet super effective bb trap for my nephew and son to shoot inside this winter. 
6$ tote,a few wire ties,and a old floor mat my wife had collecting dust in the basement...


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 335935


Nice yote and got the same old orange buckmasters knit cap as well !


----------



## gLoomisSR781




----------



## kingofamberley

Got a good deal on CL that I couldn’t pass up!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CincyFishDudes

Landing a big girl on New Years Day. 4 lbs, 12 oz. 19 inches. Ned-rigged Sukoshi Bug on 20 lb. braid.





Sorry... meant to post this in the Fish Pics thread.... but, what a way to start the day.


----------



## BMagill

3D printer hard at work...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BMagill said:


> View attachment 336099
> 
> 
> 3D printer hard at work...


Lol . Feel sorry for you


----------



## BMagill

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol . Feel sorry for you


Enough to donate a HAAS or Bridgeport to the effort?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BMagill said:


> Enough to donate a HAAS or Bridgeport to the effort?


Hmmmmm we have both


----------



## EdY




----------



## Lil Crappie

BMagill said:


> View attachment 336099
> 
> 
> 3D printer hard at work...


Saw some elaborate rod holders printed on line. pretty cool!


----------



## Smitty82

The little snow we got on Saturday for ML.


----------



## BMagill

Lil Crappie said:


> Saw some elaborate rod holders printed on line. pretty cool!


I have big plans for various fishing and automotive accessories; in fact I have some printing right now. In the meantime here is a giant tooth I printed for my son for getting into U of L Dental School:


----------



## kingofamberley

Going orange this year











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Cleaned out the garage today..... Knew I had it somewhere. Only one I have ever found.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

DLarrick said:


> Knew I had it somewhere. Only one I have ever found.


 You should carry it fishing for Good Luck ! 








This one and a Buckeye never leave my pocket 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Lil Crappie

What do you want? We can make one to hold a rod. The fingers move. But not for free! Sorry! Checked out the rod holder I wanted would cost $300.00 to print. Also in stainless for a lot more!


Saugeye Tom said:


> Hmmmmm we have both


----------



## kingofamberley

Woohoo arrowheads! I’ve often dreamt of finding them but this is the only one I’ve ever been lucky enough to rescue, a big ol’ Adena spear point of Upper Mercer chert with some good stream wear and patina.


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lil Crappie said:


> View attachment 337213
> What do you want? We can make one to hold a rod. The fingers move. But not for free! Sorry! Checked out the rod holder I wanted would cost $300.00 to print. Also in stainless for a lot more!


We have no 3 d printer


----------



## fvogel67

A few pics from my Sunday morning hike.


----------



## Lil Crappie

fvogel67 said:


> View attachment 337273
> View attachment 337263
> View attachment 337273
> View attachment 337275
> View attachment 337277
> A few pics from my Sunday morning hike.
> View attachment 337263


Where is this?


----------



## Tom 513

Saturdays sunset in Cincinnati, the sky was just starting to clear from all the rain. It looked ominous.









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

garhtr said:


> You should carry it fishing for Good Luck !
> View attachment 337155
> 
> This one and a Buckeye never leave my pocket
> Good luck and good fishing !


Hell I'll give anything a try. Still got this one from the traveling lure









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

DLarrick said:


> Still got this one from the traveling lure


 Was it lucky ?
I always have a buckeye 24/7 in my "Right" pocket. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## fvogel67

Lil Crappie said:


> Where is this?


Rentschler Forest 
Butler County


----------



## SICKOFIT

DLarrick said:


> Hell I'll give anything a try. Still got this one from the traveling lure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Worthless nut


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> Was it lucky ?
> I always have a buckeye 24/7 in my "Right" pocket.
> Good luck and good fishing !


So you always have a buckeye AND an arrowhead? Maybe that’s what I should do to have your fishing luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> So you always have a buckeye AND an arrowhead?


 Always carry the b- eye, arrowhead only goes hunting and fishing. I have a whole bag of lucky mojo trinkets if the fishing gets really tuff. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## fvogel67

A few pics from this morning.


----------



## ress

Nice! Where is this?


----------



## fvogel67

ress said:


> Nice! Where is this?


Rentschler Forest. Butler County. Managed to get 5.5 miles in this morning


----------



## Randall

My new hobby


----------



## Tom 513

My current situation









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar

Enjoying my fall harvest


----------



## bulafisherman

My oldest son is deployed for 6 months, so wife and I are currently at his cabin in the hills of TN, sitting in the living room waiting on wife to get ready to head into Nashville.


----------



## bank runner

A Merlin giving me the stare


----------



## stonen12

Got my first goose today


----------



## Randall




----------



## kingofamberley

Didn’t catch any but it was nice to be on the water again











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

Red Shouldered Hawk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## DLarrick

Only jumped one but it's enough for lunch









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

garhtr said:


> Was it lucky ?
> I always have a buckeye 24/7 in my "Right" pocket.
> Good luck and good fishing !


I carry my nuts elsewhere...


----------



## stonen12

DLarrick said:


> Only jumped one but it's enough for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I was thinking about going rabbit hunting, opted for walleye fishing, didn’t catch a thing.


----------



## garhtr

Shad Rap said:


> I carry my nuts elsewhere...


 I only hope they're not in your right pocket


----------



## joekacz

garhtr said:


> I only hope they're not in your right pocket


Or wife's purse. LOL


----------



## mtspradlin2000

Last week in Tennessee.


----------



## mtspradlin2000

Tn


----------



## stonen12

Smoked goose breast, first time doing it, turned out great!


----------



## garhtr

stonen12 said:


> Smoked goose breast, first time doing it, turned out great


 Great ! Looks perfect.
I smoke 90% of my ducks and geese now-- delicious.
I also slice it up and make jerky in my smoker --- good also.


----------



## stonen12

I’ll have to try the jerky! I consider it a win when my boss who “doesn’t like goose” asked for seconds.


----------



## kingofamberley

Threw a SA bass bug line (supposedly overlined by two line weights, per the product marketing, a tactic recommended by warm water fly guru Tim Holschlag) on my TFO 6 weight. Some street casting shows that it loads the rod effortlessly and throws buggers around with ease, weird looks from my urban neighbors aside. Can’t wait for spring prespawn smallies!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

mtspradlin2000 said:


> Last week in Tennessee.


Cheating


----------



## SConner

Sedona, AZ


----------



## SConner




----------



## sherman51

SConner said:


> Sedona, AZ
> View attachment 341703
> View attachment 341705
> View attachment 341707
> View attachment 341709
> View attachment 341711
> View attachment 341713


I love az and new mexco both.




































these were taken while driving my old mh back from az through new mexco.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## SConner

Father daughter dance. My only child (Karissa) married on Saturday. Yes I was misty.


----------



## SICKOFIT

SConner said:


> Father daughter dance. My only child (Karissa) married on Saturday. Yes I was misty.
> View attachment 342433


Congratulation SConner


----------



## BuckeyeTom

Sometimes it's not a fish that you catch!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## sherman51

my new cva 45 caliber muzzleloader.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

SConner said:


> Father daughter dance. My only child (Karissa) married on Saturday. Yes I was misty.
> View attachment 342433


As hard as it is letting go,does the proud dad feeling out way that? My girl is 10 going on 16 but I want her to be 10 going on 8.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeyefisher said:


> As hard as it is letting go,does the proud dad feeling out way that? My girl is 10 going on 16 but I want her to be 10 going on 8.....


Its hard with the grandkids too brother


----------



## bustedrod

fish happiness..






hand built






my trolling trousers






the end


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> Its hard with the grandkids too brother


Terry....muhahaha


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Terry....muhahaha
> View attachment 344891


 That's pretty funny !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## garhtr

Can't wait to fish one of these in April and May. Probably should be out now 
I won't miss another one.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bank runner

A few oldies I've picked up this year


----------



## kycreek

47 deg water temps in here.


----------



## Tom 513

kycreek said:


> View attachment 345863
> 
> 47 deg water temps in here.


I know that spot, looks a lot clearer than Laughery did yesterday


----------



## kycreek

Tom 513 said:


> I know that spot, looks a lot clearer than Laughery did yesterday


 It was my 3rd stop yesterday & the only one with decent colored water. Tried Straight creek & White Oak 1st but they were heavily stained & the wind was whipping, so I retreated back to where I launched. 5 small bass, 3 blue gill, 1 small crappie & a big drum was the total for the day. Felt good to get out though.


----------



## kingofamberley

Someone had a bad day at the creek:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

Black Vultures


----------



## garhtr

While I'm quarantined I'll carve 








Good luck, stay safe n good fishing !


----------



## DLarrick

With everything going on it's nice knowing I at least have fresh eggs. 
One on the right is average size egg..... guessing the left one took a little more effort to push out.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

The laziest dog on planet earth


----------



## Crappie&eyes

garhtr said:


> View attachment 347115
> View attachment 347117
> 
> While I'm quarantined I'll carve
> View attachment 347119
> 
> Good luck, stay safe n good fishing !


Did you do the fox? That’s sweet!!


----------



## garhtr

Crappie&eyes said:


> Did you do the fox? That’s sweet!!


 No not the fox, I'm not nearly that talented.


----------



## kingofamberley

On call for the hospital, doing some practice casting out back while I wait to prep for a future brookie trip when this all calms down a bit











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

DLarrick said:


> With everything going on it's nice knowing I at least have fresh eggs.
> One on the right is average size egg..... guessing the left one took a little more effort to push out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


OUCH!!! Hind sight you probably should of let that one hatch just to feed the world. LOL


----------



## DLarrick

.









No bank runner pic but always cool seeing hawks up close. Landed in my neighbors yard as I sat on the porch


----------



## SConner

Tree Frog


----------



## garhtr

Still Quarantined but I got lots of wood and paint


----------



## Bronson

garhtr said:


> View attachment 349933
> Still Quarantined but I got lots of wood and paint


That is a beautiful job!


----------



## joekacz

garhtr said:


> View attachment 349933
> Still Quarantined but I got lots of wood and paint


Very NICE! And 11 more to go and my order is complete. Correct??


----------



## garhtr

joekacz said:


> 11 more to go and my order is complete. Correct??


 
It'll be awhile for a whole dozen-- I just finished up a hens head 








but hope to start on another body in a couple days.


----------



## bank runner

Red Backed Salamanders


----------



## bank runner

Dutchmans Breeches


----------



## Randall

even cheaper now!


----------



## fishingful

Ladue today


----------



## CHOPIQ

With a Kroger discount.


----------



## kycreek

Mothergoose...Fishing yesterday & got hung up/broke off. I'm setting down retying & turn around and had drifted this close to her. She was hunkered down watching me. I never even got up just hit the remote around my neck and eased away from her.


----------



## yakguy

Loons stopping over before they head north next month... can’t get enough of their morning and evening calls.


----------



## Randall

CHOPIQ said:


> View attachment 350097
> With a Kroger discount.


Probably wish you could hoard about 100 gallons somewhere at that price!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner

Blue Winged Teal


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> View attachment 350829


I don't like track stew.


----------



## glasseyes




----------



## glasseyes

Found this guy injured yesterday, busted leg and maybe wing


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> I don't like track stew.


 Your eating the wrong tracks
 try these


----------



## garhtr

Finishing up my winter carving projects.














Time to fish more !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## stonen12

garhtr said:


> Finishing up my winter carving projects.
> View attachment 351349
> View attachment 351351
> Time to fish more !
> Good luck and good fishing


Those look amazing, I’ve been carving off and on for the last year or two and nothing I make looks like that!


----------



## garhtr

stonen12 said:


> Those look amazing


Thank you.
I'm really going to concentrate on painting in the future, I have very little patience and always seem to hurry on the painting even when I have an abundance of time.
Good luck !


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Downy Woodpecker sporting a bracelet


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

garhtr said:


> Finishing up my winter carving projects.
> View attachment 351349
> View attachment 351351
> Time to fish more !
> Good luck and good fishing


 Love the walking stick!!!! you should checkout Stinnett Sticks on Youtube


----------



## garhtr




----------



## StillWater




----------



## twistedcatfish1971

3 - 22 - 20 

Below Berlin spillway.

Don.


----------



## SConner

garhtr said:


> Finishing up my winter carving projects.
> View attachment 351349
> View attachment 351351
> Time to fish more !
> Good luck and good fishing


Those are beautiful!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Finishing up my winter carving projects.
> View attachment 351349
> View attachment 351351
> Time to fish more !
> Good luck and good fishing


Beautiful....just beautiful


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr

Wife and I have been eating on the deck most nites and this little girl has been joining us every night. I know I shouldn't but I can't resist feeding her.
Looks like she'll have a litter soon and I hope she brings the kids over for a snack.


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> View attachment 352753
> Wife and I have been eating on the deck most nites and this little girl has been joining us every night. I know I shouldn't but I can't resist feeding her.
> Looks like she'll have a litter soon and I hope she brings the kids over for a snack.


I use to think they were cute that is until they gutted my 28' sea ray. even pulled the wiring out behind the dash in the bathroom. then they dug a hole under the sliding door on my pole barn big enough to get inside. then they destroyed my lounge seats and peeled the vinyl off the interior. now I hate then as bad as yotes. kill them all.

I did get one though. it got hung in my net up in the bow where it had built its bed out of my boat and was still there come spring. it stunk like a pole cat. I threw net and all in the trash.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner

I saw this guy on the river and he looked needy so when I caught a 13in largemouth I tossed it to him we did practice social distancing but a largemouth was harmed in the taking of these pics


----------



## bank runner

Meadowlark


----------



## Snakecharmer

bank runner said:


> I saw this guy on the river and he looked needy so when I caught a 13in largemouth I tossed it to him we did practice social distancing but a largemouth was harmed in the taking of these pics
> View attachment 352863
> View attachment 352865
> View attachment 352867
> View attachment 352869
> View attachment 352871
> View attachment 352873
> View attachment 352875
> View attachment 352877


What type of bird is that? Heron?


----------



## DLarrick

That's awesome BR. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

bank runner said:


> I saw this guy on the river and he looked needy so when I caught a 13in largemouth I tossed it to him we did practice social distancing but a largemouth was harmed in the taking of these pics
> View attachment 352863
> View attachment 352865
> View attachment 352867
> View attachment 352869
> View attachment 352871
> View attachment 352873
> View attachment 352875
> View attachment 352877


I cant believe the bass lovers haven't slammed on you for killing one of there bass, lol.


----------



## bank runner

Snakecharmer said:


> What type of bird is that? Heron?


 Great Blue Heron


----------



## Pike

Bank runner, what kind of camera do your use? Your photos are always outstanding!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> What type of bird is that? Heron?


Yes and I have grown to hate them. Cleaned my pond out in 1 dsy... out of 58 golgies schbunkins and albinos I ha ve 5 left....gonna take a day off of work and finish this issue


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes and I have grown to hate them. Cleaned my pond out in 1 dsy... out of 58 golgies schbunkins and albinos I ha ve 5 left....gonna take a day off of work and finish this issue


My house is in their flightpath....You should see the sh*# they leave on my SUV some days..


----------



## bassmaster1

first time I’ve caught a turtle on a moving bait


----------



## SICKOFIT

bassmaster1 said:


> View attachment 353545
> 
> first time I’ve caught a turtle on a moving bait


If I was a fish that bait would scare the he** out of me


----------



## glacier_dropsy

bank runner said:


> I saw this guy on the river and he looked needy so when I caught a 13in largemouth I tossed it to him we did practice social distancing but a largemouth was harmed in the taking of these pics
> View attachment 352863
> View attachment 352865
> View attachment 352867
> View attachment 352869
> View attachment 352871
> View attachment 352873
> View attachment 352875
> View attachment 352877


I have learned to hate those birds as well, they have no problem spearing 10 inch bluegill out of the pond, and when it won't fit, toss it to the side and try again. Maybe its my fault for growing big panfish.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Queensnake


----------



## SConner

bank runner said:


> I saw this guy on the river and he looked needy so when I caught a 13in largemouth I tossed it to him we did practice social distancing but a largemouth was harmed in the taking of these pics
> View attachment 352863
> View attachment 352865
> View attachment 352867
> View attachment 352869
> View attachment 352871
> View attachment 352873
> View attachment 352875
> View attachment 352877


It amazes me how they can consume a fish this large with those skinny little necks.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

A rare dragonfly for Ohio and a Lifer for me a Variegated Meadowhawk


----------



## Craw-dad

bank runner said:


> View attachment 353871


No wander i cant catch a fish


----------



## bank runner

Craw-dad said:


> No wander i cant catch a fish


 I snuck into a quarry hoping to land a few fish saw this guy and got the hell out


----------



## Jointed Minnow




----------



## SConner




----------



## Lil Crappie

bank runner said:


> I snuck into a quarry hoping to land a few fish saw this guy and got the hell out
> View attachment 353885


Would take conceal carry to a new level.


----------



## DLarrick

Can't wait till these hit the skillet.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## SICKOFIT

bank runner said:


> I snuck into a quarry hoping to land a few fish saw this guy and got the hell out
> View attachment 353885


That's our guard dog


----------



## Bullet Bob

Saugeye Tom said:


> Roll x2


Wow Tom beautiful walleye, where were you located when you caught it? I am assuming Lake Erie on a tube bait.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Bullet Bob said:


> Wow Tom beautiful walleye, where were you located when you caught it? I am assuming Lake Erie on a tube bait.


Smallie. Local waters


----------



## SMBHooker

Camo Smallie!









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## KCBfalcon58




----------



## bbsoup

bank runner said:


> View attachment 354397


Man, bank runner, your pics are awesome. I need to get me a camera like yours, and learn to use it (I know you're sick of hearing that, sorry. I'm sure it takes a lot of skill to use the camera properly, not to mention the fact that one must pay attention to even notice the marvelous subjects you feature). Yesterday at Caesar I saw a meadowlark and also a great blue heron eating a giant crappie. We get things like pileated and true red headed woodpeckers all the time on our feeders. Turkey vultures on my fish guts, falcons, deer in the yard, corn snakes, all kinds of beautiful things. I am not a birder, but I finally took the time to look up all the birds I personally have seen around here. I came up with a list of 33 species, most of which we see at our feeders or in our yard. Not to mention that a good camera would allow me to finally contribute to the FISH PICS thread (BTW, did anyone else notice it's RANDOM P-"ONE"-CS, not RANDOM P-"I"-CS? That couldn't have been a mistake. Why, Tom? No one has mentioned it, I think). Thank you for your pics, br, they are inspiring.


----------



## bank runner

bbsoup said:


> Man, bank runner, your pics are awesome. I need to get me a camera like yours, and learn to use it (I know you're sick of hearing that, sorry. I'm sure it takes a lot of skill to use the camera properly, not to mention the fact that one must pay attention to even notice the marvelous subjects you feature). Yesterday at Caesar I saw a meadowlark and also a great blue heron eating a giant crappie. We get things like pileated and true red headed woodpeckers all the time on our feeders. Turkey vultures on my fish guts, falcons, deer in the yard, corn snakes, all kinds of beautiful things. I am not a birder, but I finally took the time to look up all the birds I personally have seen around here. I came up with a list of 33 species, most of which we see at our feeders or in our yard. Not to mention that a good camera would allow me to finally contribute to the FISH PICS thread (BTW, did anyone else notice it's RANDOM P-"ONE"-CS, not RANDOM P-"I"-CS? That couldn't have been a mistake. Why, Tom? No one has mentioned it, I think). Thank you for your pics, br, they are inspiring.


 Thanks for the kind words and I'm glad you like the pics !! The camera I use is the Canon SX 60HS just a point and shoot if I had the set I really want I would be in 10 grand range. Taking good pics is a lot like hunting being patient approaching your subject slowly and always having your camera with you


----------



## SConner




----------



## sherman51

KCBfalcon58 said:


> View attachment 354405


what a beautiful sunset.


----------



## bank runner

And to think I've been looking down at the ground all this time


----------



## bank runner

Palm Warbler


----------



## Lil Crappie

bank runner said:


> And to think I've been looking down at the ground all this time
> View attachment 355073


Fried fish and mushrooms! Oh yah!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## CHOPIQ

bank runner said:


> And to think I've been looking down at the ground all this time
> View attachment 355073


----------



## CHOPIQ

Never seen a shroom tree before. Where do I buy one of those.


----------



## SMBHooker

Hiding it n plain site.









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMBHooker

Have u ever seen a swan up close....they are HUGE!!!!









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Yes they are ......when I was about 14 I lured one from a park lake right up to my mom's van with bread. Thing was wanting to jump up in the van and my mom was flipping out. Me and a buddy thought it was the funniest thing...my mom, not so much. It's a story that comes up form time to time over the years. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SICKOFIT

SMBHooker said:


> Hiding it n plain site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


Killdeer?


----------



## sherman51

SMBHooker said:


> Have u ever seen a swan up close....they are HUGE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


we use to fish manistee lake. there was 5 of then we would feed bread to get them close. always thought they wete beautiful.


----------



## SMBHooker

SICKOFIT said:


> Killdeer?


Yes

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMBHooker

Patched up the inflatable paddleboard today. last year took a trip on the river and pulled a big smallmouth onto the deck and he buried a hook into it. 










Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

Redheaded Woodpecker


----------



## bank runner

Blackburnian Warbler


----------



## bank runner

Rosebreasted Grosbeak


----------



## Lil Crappie

SMBHooker said:


> Hiding it n plain site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


They can do that! Their defense is no scent, and camouflage.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SMBHooker said:


> Have u ever seen a swan up close....they are HUGE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


Lol. Go closer.....real close


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bbsoup

I promise I'll get better br









The bullies of the hood









Red Bellied









Red Headed









Spring









We lost her 7 weeks ago. Best dog ever









Always flyin'









Pretty stuff









What the hell am I doin'? I'm goin' fishin' in 5 hours with my boy whose home from OSU (brother's house, we have sh*t internet)-and I ain't been to sleep.









G'night & g'mornin'


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Here are 2 photos that Jackson Kayak’s Drew Gregory created. First pic showing positioning of your kayak and the second pic shows what angle casts he would make in those positions. I found it interesting and has helped me in figuring out a few things when it comes to river fishing. Posting because I thought it might help someone else out.


----------



## SMBHooker

Notice most cast are taken towards upstream and retrieved downstream. this allows the bait to come towards the way the fish are positioned and looking to intercept a meal. Also River fishing casting in this manner allows you to use the current to your advantage and get lure down in the target zone otherwise casting the opposite way the current works against your lure presentation. 

Good info, thx BBB. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbsoup

Just a cool looking little spot? we caught yesterday










...and the SAME PICTURE cropped, but this time you can see ME too.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Black and White Warbler


----------



## bank runner

Summer Tanager


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Came across this dude on the river inside a pipe with a mask on. What the heck!!


----------



## CHOPIQ

Buzz bait, WTH is that. Is he in a boat? I believe I would have gotten t the hell out of there. Lol.


----------



## BMagill

Mother's day dinner for the wife, mom, and grandma!


----------



## bank runner

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Came across this dude on the river inside a pipe with a mask on. What the heck!!


 I saw this pic on Instagram on Justin Marshall Instagram account he fishes Southwestern Ohio kayak tournaments


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

bank runner said:


> I saw this pic on Instagram on Justin Marshall Instagram account he fishes Southwestern Ohio kayak tournaments


Yep that’s my buddy. I took the pic lol. Him and I float the rivers all the time together.


----------



## SConner

Buckeye Blossom


----------



## bank runner

Lesser Yellowlegs along the GMR


----------



## bank runner

Northern Watersnake


----------



## bank runner

Prothonotary Warbler


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Shed Hunter 365




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Red Winged Bla
View attachment 357711
View attachment 357713
View attachment 357715
ckbird nest and chicks


----------



## bank runner




----------



## 3 dog Ed

Wild columbine in the crags at Greenville Falls.


----------



## SConner




----------



## garhtr

My new best friend


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Dmac82

bank runner said:


> View attachment 358703
> View attachment 358705


What kind of snake?


----------



## bank runner

Dmac82 said:


> What kind of snake?


 Northern Watersnake


----------



## bank runner




----------



## sherman51

bank runner said:


> View attachment 359047


i hate those little noisy bas***ds when i'm deer hunting and they start squawking at me.


----------



## bank runner

Prothonotary Warbler


----------



## Saugeyefisher

my sunset cruise along the lake on my way back to the vehicle after a great day of fishing.buddys little motor did great pulling us around all day,lol.


----------



## bank runner

Where are those Dam droids


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Five lined Skink


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Blue Gray Gnatcatcher


----------



## fvogel67

Backyard Blackberry flowers


----------



## garhtr

What a nite !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bank runner

Midland Clubtails


----------



## bank runner

Ashy Clubtail


----------



## bank runner

Gray Petaltail


----------



## bank runner

Unicorn Clubtail


----------



## bank runner

Eastern Pondhawk


----------



## bank runner

Whistle Pig


----------



## bank runner

Northern Watersnake


----------



## bank runner

Brown Spiketail


----------



## bank runner




----------



## CHOPIQ

Wife and I hiked around Darby creek today near Georgesville. While walking a trail we saw a nice size doe cut across the trail. We stopped and I looked to my right and I saw a fawn standing there. It couldn’t have been 2 days old. The momma was already in the left side Of the trail and was getting agitated. The fawn walked out into the path, saw me and came right up to me. I could have easily petted it but by then momma deer was really getting worked up. So my wife and I backed up and the fawn sit down right on the trail. I then called the park ranger and stayed there until he got there. Hope everything turned out good.


----------



## fvogel67

Bee and Coreopsis


----------



## fvogel67

The Heron at the B street dam.
I watched him today for about 20 minutes.


----------



## bbsoup

CHOPIQ said:


> View attachment 361149
> View attachment 361151
> 
> Wife and I hiked around Darby creek today near Georgesville. While walking a trail we saw a nice size doe cut across the trail. We stopped and I looked to my right and I saw a fawn standing there. It couldn’t have been 2 days old. The momma was already in the left side Of the trail and was getting agitated. The fawn walked out into the path, saw me and came right up to me. I could have easily petted it but by then momma deer was really getting worked up. So my wife and I backed up and the fawn sit down right on the trail. I then called the park ranger and stayed there until he got there. Hope everything turned out good.


Last year at CC campground there was a _brand new _fawn just a few feet into the grass away from our camper. Us and the neighbors took a lot of pictures, but we heard momma huffin' off in the woods and finally left it alone. They'll get back together, I'm sure. Love nature


----------



## bustedrod

my little buddys


----------



## bank runner




----------



## SConner

wild flowers


----------



## jdl447




----------



## SICKOFIT

jdl447 said:


> View attachment 361299


14 7/8th" probably


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## DLarrick

Those little ones are out and about. These two were wanting to cross the road last night









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Bullet Bob

You are the man I always like your stuff.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr

12" Water snake with a 3" madtom for supper.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## bank runner

Calico Pennant


----------



## bank runner

Blue Dasher


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## BMagill

Eating crawfish...


----------



## bassmaster1

Had a good time on Caesars creek Wednesday with my dad and brother. Got some crappie and bluegills for a shore lunch.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## 3 dog Ed

I have caught and seen more bass wounded or killed by herons than all my years of fishing. Must have been the low clear water this spring?


----------



## bank runner

3 dog Ed said:


> I have caught and seen more bass wounded or killed by herons than all my years of fishing. Must have been the low clear water this spring?


 Heron Lives Matter Too!!!!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## sherman51

going out on Chesapeake bay last sept.


----------



## Workingman

I can't take credit, wife's photo. Rescued from the daughter's swimming pool


----------



## bank runner




----------



## sherman51

pond fishing with my 13 yr old granddaughter.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## SICKOFIT

sherman51 said:


> pond fishing with my 13 yr old granddaughter.
> View attachment 363985
> View attachment 363987
> View attachment 363989
> View attachment 363991


Priceless...Don't know who has the biggest belly;you or the bass. Ha Ha


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

He’s baaaaack


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## SConner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## sherman51




----------



## garhtr

Good looking family --The kids are almost big as mom.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Bullet Bob

Keep pictures coming I love the outdoor life thank you


----------



## SICKOFIT

SConner said:


> View attachment 364217


That looks like the Great Miami above Troy


----------



## bassmaster1

Sunrise at Caesar creek a couple weeks ago


----------



## bank runner

Cedar Waxwing


----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Yeada

Just another day in Paradise-bet a lot of you guys know where this is


----------



## DLarrick

Like a glove.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

Halloween Pennant


----------



## bank runner

Banded Pennant


----------



## sherman51

my oldest son with his 1st bass ever. and his pb so far.


----------



## DLarrick

Been putting in more and more miles. 


Anybody else ride?









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SICKOFIT

DLarrick said:


> Been putting in more and more miles.
> 
> 
> Anybody else ride?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Not on a seat like that one!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

We like to ride around the neighborhood,and occasionally I'll take my bigger bike in the woods.
But ares are built for comfort...


----------



## DLarrick

Those seats definitely look a bit more comfortable than mine. The pain isn't so bad once you are consistent and put more hours on the seat. 
I have really started riding more since the start of all the lockdown stuff( been working from home and can go on lunch hours) and just recently upgraded to the nicer bike. I'll ride around town for the exercise and have hit a couple trails in the last couple weeks. Has gotten me hooked. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

DLarrick said:


> Those seats definitely look a bit more comfortable than mine. The pain isn't so bad once you are consistent and put more hours on the seat.
> I have really started riding more since the start of all the lockdown stuff( been working from home and can go on lunch hours) and just recently upgraded to the nicer bike. I'll ride around town for the exercise and have hit a couple trails in the last couple weeks. Has gotten me hooked.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It's fun exercise for sure! An with the constant breeze from riding I dont sweat much in the heat.
10 years ago I never rode bikes. But I married into a family that have as much money in there bikes as they do there vehicles. 
Now that I have my new hip I plan on trading in my comfy specialized roll for a mountain bike the same size/price range.


----------



## DLarrick

That's not hard to believe. Doing some research before I bought the stumpjumper I realized you could get as crazy on the price as you wanted. 
I picked it up on FB marketplace and still couldn't believe I spent what I did. But been really happy with it. 
Cool to see some other riders on here too. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SICKOFIT

Saugeyefisher said:


> We like to ride around the neighborhood,and occasionally I'll take my bigger bike in the woods.
> But ares are built for comfort...
> View attachment 365867
> View attachment 365869
> View attachment 365871


Now that's more like it


----------



## SICKOFIT

DLarrick said:


> That's not hard to believe. Doing some research before I bought the stumpjumper I realized you could get as crazy on the price as you wanted.
> I picked it up on FB marketplace and still couldn't believe I spent what I did. But been really happy with it.
> Cool to see some other riders on here too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Tough to find a good bike in SW Ohio right now. Everything has been picked over,kinda like trying to find terminal tackle


----------



## DLarrick

This guy has enjoyed the new hobby too. He gets to go on the short trips around town.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

sunrise at bathtub beach in fl.


----------



## garhtr

DLarrick said:


> Anybody else ride?





Saugeyefisher said:


> I plan on trading in my comfy specialized roll for a mountain bike the same size/price range


 Are you guys using your bike's for fishing ??








If so how do you carry your rod ?
Previously I just carried it across my handle bars (dangerous) so I built this scabbard out of an old cardboard shipping tube.







it has a strap for over the shoulder transport while riding. I've only made one bike trip so far this year but planning on going tonite.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

garhtr said:


> Are you guys using your bike's for fishing ??
> View attachment 365953
> 
> If so how do you carry your rod ?
> Previously I just carried it across my handle bars (dangerous) so I built this scabbard out of an old cardboard shipping tube.
> View attachment 365955
> it has a strap for over the shoulder transport while riding. I've only made one bike trip so far this year but planning on going tonite.
> Good luck and good fishing !


I havnt yet,but plan to in the near future... looks like u may have figured it out!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr

montagc said:


> I have now has a small rear cargo rack that I put it on. Before that I just used a couple ball bungees and ran along the top frame tube with the tip facing backward so the reel was out of the way.


 Guess we should've started a bike thread  (hijacked Toms thread)
I've looked at racks but haven't pulled the trigger-- yet.
The scabbard I built seems to be Okay for my 9fter. I have a couple commercial carriers with straps but neither are long enough to hold my 9ft rod properly. I went about 10 miles last nite and was pretty comfy  but the fishing was sub par.
I probably only fish off my bike 3-5 times a year so I will probably hold off on a rack for now.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr




----------



## sherman51

thats my niece i go to visit in MD. going out striper fishing Chesapeake bay. one beautiful sunrise.


----------



## fvogel67

My bike and some Deer


----------



## Aaron2012

Added a new member to the family yesterday.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Debated posting the stringer pic with how some feel about eating smallies but it is what it is......
From a fun overnighter on the river this past weekend. We are all in on the hammock camping too. Started that last year and have loved it.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Aaron2012 said:


> a new member to the family


 Adorable !
I'm in love 
Good luck, looks like a winner


----------



## sjwano

Congrats @Aaron2012 ...Must be contagious. We welcomed a new family member on June 13th.


----------



## kingofamberley

I never catch as much on the fly as I do with spinning gear but it’s a lot of fun when you get your casting stroke warmed up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Officially the dog days now.
Heard a couple singing but not many in my area yet.
Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## DLarrick

Sunrise in Gatlinburg. Unfortunately fog rolled in and blocked the main show. But still a great start the the day.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

DLarrick said:


> Sunrise in Gatlinburg. Unfortunately fog rolled in and blocked the main show. But still a great start the the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


i think it looks great just the way it is.


----------



## DLarrick

Put in some work today. 
This was the rainbow falls trail up to mount Leconte then back down Bulls Head. 
Was recommended by a member on here but can't remember who and can't find the original post. So to whoever it was......thanks for the recommendation. The trail was a challenge but a great time. Went through a lot of the burn zone from a few years ago so that was pretty wild to see.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

I've seen this Dandy 12pt with four other bucks two evenings in a row and with low light and 400yrds give or take and heavy cropped and saturation these are the best pics I could get but you get the jist of how big he is


----------



## DLarrick

montagc said:


> Hell of a hike!! You using a garmin fitness tracker?


Yeah, Garmin forerunner watch that tracks everything. 


BR that is a studddd. Season will be here before we know it. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonen12

Just a few from my trip out west, grand Teton and Yellowstone national parks.


----------



## sloweboat

My family and I have been trying for a week to get a picture of a pair of piebald fawns that frequent the woods behind me. Finally, my daughter finally got a photo of one of them...


----------



## Craw-dad

Reel issue... Coffee or Keitech?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

montagc said:


> Saw this lucky dude today. I was on break from work.
> 
> View attachment 367995


This picture made me smile!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## UNCLEMIKE

stonen12 said:


> Just a few from my trip out west, grand Teton and Yellowstone national parks.


Great photos! Wife and I camped in Glacier, Yellowstone and Grand Teton last August. Trip of a lifetime. Hope to go do it again one year soon. Glad I had not planned it for this year. The views are spectacular!


----------



## kingofamberley

This is the most useful thing I’ve bought it ages:








HAT LIGHT








Now any hat can be a headlamp. Perfect for night fishing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

What's better than a hot day, a small stream and a fly fishing trip ? 
Answer--- "Nothing"
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## DLarrick

montagc said:


> Realized too late last night that it was the first clear night in a while. Neowise was too low for pics, but got Jupiter and some of its moons. Our moon was on point too.
> View attachment 368457
> View attachment 368459
> View attachment 368461


Some sweet shot Montag. What camera setup you running? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

Fish tacos are my favorite food










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

New ladies getting close to going in the main coop.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

Moved the flag above the garage to luminate at night. Was bugging me and those solar LED's were too inconsistent.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmaster1

What’s going on at Cowan?


----------



## bank runner

I got my 2019 buck back today and was very pleased with Travis Millard's Taxidermy work the official gross score was 203 5/8 and net 195 5/8


----------



## 9Left

Backyard snacks....


----------



## 9Left

Caught this live action the other night...


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## bustedrod

smokin walleye ? hahahah


----------



## DLarrick

bustedrod said:


> smokin walleye ? hahahah
> View attachment 369501


The real question.....did you finish that smoke after you took the pic? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod

no i dont smoke cigs but my bud did hahahaha


----------



## SICKOFIT

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 369497


YUMMMMM


----------



## garhtr

This one gave his all
fought to the death 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Saugeyefisher

We are finally back out doing what we love again after being down for a bit.








Lol she made me tow her back up stream. Was great being in the kayak again catching fish though! And she has been addicted to water since she was an infant. So she always loves it.


----------



## John Garwood

kingofamberley said:


> Woohoo arrowheads! I’ve often dreamt of finding them but this is the only one I’ve ever been lucky enough to rescue, a big ol’ Adena spear point of Upper Mercer chert with some good stream wear and patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


When I was a kid we would go out in the spring to hunt them in freshly tilled farmland. My Grandfather's farm was proven to have an Indian village on it at one time. We would find all sorts of stuff like skinners, axe heads, arrowhead and the like in Union County. We lived in Northern Marion County where the Wyandots were prevalent at one time. Found all sors of arrow heads there


----------



## bobk

Pulled this guy off the side of the garage. Tossed him the bushes before he was eaten by a bird.


----------



## garhtr

The "backyard" gang, 
Been fun watching them grow up.


----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

a good day on Erie.


----------



## 9Left

Catchin' the big ones on vacation with my nephew...


----------



## hatteras1

garhtr said:


> You should carry it fishing for Good Luck !
> View attachment 337155
> 
> This one and a Buckeye never leave my pocket
> Good luck and good fishing !


I did that once.....wears a hole in your pocket


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Slaty Skimmer


----------



## bassmaster1

So many baitfish at Cowan. Is it like this every year? I don’t remember this many in past years..but then again I just started fishing it a couple years ago..
Also saw a bald eagle and an egret, which seems like the first time I’ve noticed those there.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## fishless

garhtr said:


> View attachment 372379


Cool,I haven't seen a box turtle in years


----------



## garhtr

bassmaster1 said:


> So many baitfish at Cowan.
> View attachment 372371


Schools of ravenous White bass are roaming below the shad 








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bassmaster1 said:


> So many baitfish at Cowan. Is it like this every year? I don’t remember this many in past years..but then again I just started fishing it a couple years ago..
> Also saw a bald eagle and an egret, which seems like the first time I’ve noticed those there.
> View attachment 372371


That seems common this time of year with most ohio lakes.


----------



## sherman51

lake Erie at its finest.


----------



## garhtr

I guess Spiders gotta eat


----------



## Iconoclast81

Visit to Grandpa's yesterday.


----------



## Iconoclast81

Stopped by Grandpa's yesterday


----------



## bank runner

Green Heron


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Wright McGill Miracle Minnows


----------



## garhtr




----------



## redhawk fisherman




----------



## kingofamberley

Isotelus maximus 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf




----------



## garhtr




----------



## fvogel67

Heritage Raspberries


----------



## fvogel67

Mexican Sunflower


----------



## Shed Hunter 365




----------



## RJH68

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> View attachment 373731


Nice pic! Now we know why garhtr's turtle didn't show up for breakfast.


----------



## garhtr

RJH68 said:


> Nice pic! Now we know why garhtr's turtle didn't show up for breakfast.


 Tudor must have gotten the job done 








He was out back today a.m. eating bananas when I got home from squirrel hunting.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Blue Winged Teal


----------



## bank runner

Common Buckeye


----------



## kingofamberley

I like gear


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmaster1

fvogel67 said:


> Heritage Raspberries
> View attachment 373551


Delicious! My grandma used to have raspberries in her garden and there were some goldens mixed in. Those were always the first to get eaten lol.


----------



## fvogel67




----------



## SICKOFIT

montagc said:


> Crappy cell phone pic, but down at lost bridge on the GMR there were Egrets, Eagles, and Herons all fishing together on the shad In the shallows. Saw half a dozen soft shell turtles, schools if shiners and some baby killdeer too.
> 
> View attachment 374517


Where is the lost bridge? Don't want to fish it,just curious


----------



## stonen12

SICKOFIT said:


> Where is the lost bridge? Don't want to fish it,just curious


 the really question is how does a bridge get lost? And who’s responsible?


----------



## SICKOFIT

montagc said:


> On the great Miami just south of the confluence with the whitewater.
> 
> 
> 
> flooding, Mother Nature, except we have to rebuild it. And the “lost” moniker seems to also have been because it is kind of in the middle of nowhere....


Thank you


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## 9Left

Passing it on....


----------



## garhtr

Mom and the kids are doing fine  but it's getting harder and harder to tell them apart.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr




----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> View attachment 375171
> 
> Mom and the kids are doing fine  but it's getting harder and harder to tell them apart.
> Good luck and good fishing !


after having the inside of my 28' sea ray destroyed by a family of ***** and my 21' boat in the pole barn damaged by them I say shoot them all just like coyotes. they both are pests.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Back on july 13th this yellow Caterpillar came crawling into shop at work. I just so happen to have 2.5 gallon fish tank at shop. We put him tank and immediately it went up on a branch and started the cocoon phase. One of the guys googled him and came away with a black swallow tail butterfly. 2 weeks later I came into work one morning and turned on all lights and fired up the fans and was at my table in middle of shop/dock and was going over paperwork...and out of corner of my eye I saw it flap its wings...scared the hell out of me lol. Thought it was a giant spider hahaha. 

...later in morning as all the guys showed up we went outside and set free.

Don.


----------



## missionfishin

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> View attachment 373731


So that's the knocking I always hear in the woods. I always assumed it was a woodpecker lol

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Pflueger Summit and Pfluegr Mustangs


----------



## stonen12

bank runner said:


> View attachment 377597
> View attachment 377599
> View attachment 377601
> View attachment 377603
> View attachment 377605
> View attachment 377607
> View attachment 377609


 wow! I just love old tackle, everything you got looks brand new! Just beautiful!


----------



## SConner

Sunrise cutting thru the fog - Fulton Farm, Troy, Ohio.


----------



## SConner

bank runner said:


> View attachment 377597
> View attachment 377599
> View attachment 377601
> View attachment 377603
> View attachment 377605
> View attachment 377607
> View attachment 377609


You have a great collection of vintage equipment, you should share it on the thread shown below.
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/show-us-your-collection-old-reels-lures.297973/


----------



## bank runner

Black Vulture


----------



## bank runner

Red Shouldered Hawk


----------



## DLarrick

To the victor goes the spoils. 

Fresh batch of jerkey.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Enjoy Fall !
Good luck and good


----------



## garhtr

Who doesn't love fall fishing


----------



## garhtr

It's a perfect day for this.















And if anyone needs bait the Lmr is full of skipjacks. They are small for catching  but good bait size.
Enjoy fall and good luck and good fishing


----------



## 9Left




----------



## SICKOFIT

9Left said:


> View attachment 457086


Dinner is served. More gravy please


----------



## bank runner

Pine Siskin an irregular winter visitor


----------



## bank runner

Red Backed Salamander


----------



## bank runner




----------



## SConner

Buck and doe in back yard. They were on the move so I had a hard time getting good picture from phone. Buck appeared to be 10 pt.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## SConner

Yesterday was a beautiful day for a solo float. Yes Tom, the pike was caught from the yak. I have enjoyed it immensely!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> Yesterday was a beautiful day for a solo float. Yes Tom, the pike was caught from the yak. I have enjoyed it immensely!
> View attachment 458406


Glad you like it Lots of fish came over the gunnel!!


----------



## SMBHooker

The Rut























Sent from my SM-T837V using Tapatalk


----------



## SICKOFIT

SMBHooker said:


> The Rut
> View attachment 458614
> View attachment 458615
> View attachment 458616
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T837V using Tapatalk


Congrats...He's a beauty


----------



## SConner

sunrise 11/19


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## SMBHooker

Snakecharmer said:


> View attachment 458965


Awesome pic

Sent from my SM-T837V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

SMBHooker said:


> Awesome pic
> 
> Sent from my SM-T837V using Tapatalk


Thanks. I was going to my shed and I heard some rustling inthe woods and saw him....Backed away and went to the car for my camera and was able to zoom in on him. He was in no hurry to move so he posed for me. About 10 yards away. Too bad I didn't have a slug gun handy.


----------



## SMBHooker

Snakecharmer said:


> Thanks. I was going to my shed and I heard some rustling inthe woods and saw him....Backed away and went to the car for my camera and was able to zoom in on him. He was in no hurry to move so he posed for me. Too bad I didn't have a slug gun handy.


Look at that neck

Sent from my SM-T837V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

SMBHooker said:


> Look at that neck
> 
> Sent from my SM-T837V using Tapatalk


 How's this? Side shot of above deer.


----------



## SConner

Snakecharmer said:


> View attachment 458965





Snakecharmer said:


> View attachment 458965


that neck is thick


----------



## SMBHooker

FreeRangeFood









Sent from my SM-T837V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeLarson3

Nice deer, both standing and in the pan lol


----------



## SConner

Winter Mist - Taken in back yard this morning.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

I STOPPED TRAFFIC TO SHOOT THIS
picture.

He was out in a mowed yard at 1030 a few days before Thanksgiving. Had something on his mind other than safety.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Aaron2012

Couple pics of the bald eagles by the gmr.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SICKOFIT

Aaron2012 said:


> Couple pics of the bald eagles by the gmr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Nice. Are these pictures of Ralph & Alice that reside near New Miami?


----------



## bank runner

resident nesting Bald Eagle near West Carrollton on the GMR


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Ringed Billed Gull


----------



## Aaron2012

SICKOFIT said:


> Nice. Are these pictures of Ralph & Alice that reside near New Miami?


These were by the gmr at carillon park.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

Northern Shovelers


----------



## bank runner

Tundra Swan


----------



## bank runner

American Widgeons and a drake Canvasback


----------



## garhtr

bank runner said:


> Northern Shovelers


Beautiful pics !
Prettiest duck on the marsh Imo, even the hens are handsome. 20 years ago we rarely saw a shoveler but today they make up large percentage of our bag especially early in the second duck season. Gadwalls numbers seem to be increasing greatly also.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## bank runner

garhtr said:


> Beautiful pics !
> Prettiest duck on the marsh Imo, even the hens are handsome. 20 years ago we rarely saw a shoveler but today they make up large percentage of our bag especially early in the second duck season. Gadwalls numbers seem to be increasing greatly also.
> Good luck and good hunting


Thanks !!!! I had a great day birding yesterday I had n.shovelers, widgeon,gadwall, redhead, canvasback, ringed necked, bufflehead, l scaup, mallard, canadas, tundra and mute swans, northern harriers, a dark morph rough legged hawk, and 500 plus sandhill cranes


----------



## bank runner

saw 500 plus of these guys yesterday


----------



## bank runner

white crowned sparrow


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

My second eagle of the day


----------



## ironman172

........


----------



## ironman172

.


----------



## ironman172

.........


----------



## SICKOFIT

ironman172 said:


> One of my happy places
> 
> View attachment 460948
> 
> 
> View attachment 460949
> 
> 
> View attachment 460950
> 
> 
> View attachment 460951


Holy Mackerel !!


----------



## kycreek




----------



## sjwano

Last fishing trip of 2021. South end of Caesars. No fish but nice quiet time and sunset


----------



## twistedcatfish1971




----------



## One guy and a boat

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> View attachment 461241


Great pic twisted

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Songdog

Another male taken out of the men's choir !!


----------



## DLarrick

Songdog said:


> View attachment 461256
> 
> Another male taken out of the men's choir !!


Nice man. 

Care to share some pics of that tri pod set up? That looks sweet 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Songdog

DLarrick said:


> Nice man.
> 
> Care to share some pics of that tri pod set up? That looks sweet
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk











Here is the best pic. I have of it offhand.It is a Monfrotto 055 xprob, Monfrotto 054 ball head and topped with a pig saddle.


----------



## ironman172

Very nice !!! Songdog


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...the picture is at westbranch near the campground. 9/04/20 @ 7 am. The sun was coming up over the dam. It's a good spot for a week or so...to get a picture like it. I was starting my day with alittle fishing and wading through a small cove in thigh high water when the sun creeped over dam.


----------



## bank runner

Saw this roadkill and just had to pull over for a pic


----------



## bank runner

Northern Harrier


----------

